# 2 wegies and one dsh looking for homes



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Indoor homes urgently needed for three wegies and one three legged black dsh (black smoke wegie and dsh to go to together) in the devon and cornwall area preferably but could go further. Also three raggies (two to go together). The lady has mental health problems and can no longer look after them. They are all approx 8-10 years old as far as i know


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

these beauties have got to find homes in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

any more info? 

Have they been around other cats/dogs/kids?
Vaccinated/Neutered/chipped?
Photos?

all would be useful


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

it looks like they could have homes in the offing, fingers crossed


----------

